# strain question



## blondlebanese (Sep 26, 2016)

my clones were missmarked by the clone grower.  what i need to know is between sour d and chem dawg which is the shorter plant?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't know but i looked at attitude seeds and both are listed as medium... sorry..


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 26, 2016)

send out a sample of each......... I'll post my opinion.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 26, 2016)

Go to http://en.seedfinder.eu/ and check out the stain info there. A lot of information on strains there.


----------

